# What food is your "guilty pleasure"?



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

For me, it's cafeteria macaroni and cheese. Terrible, I know...but there's just something so horribly good about it! It's so much better than what I make at home from the Kraft box.

I also used to be crazy about Little Debbie devil's food cakes, the kind with no icing. They're no longer available, which is probably just as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> For me, it's cafeteria macaroni and cheese. Terrible, I know...but there's just something so horribly good about it! It's so much better than what I make at home from the Kraft box.
> 
> I also used to be crazy about Little Debbie devil's food cakes, the kind with no icing. They're no longer available, which is probably just as well.


Italian cold cut hoagie dripping in olive oil w/lots of hot cherry peppers.

Sigh! Not in the stars on a gluten-free, chemical additives-free diet.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine is something I've been eating my entire life. I was born a year after my father came home from World War II and, to hear Mother tell it, my parents didn't have two nickels to rub together so this became a special cheap treat.

Spread crunchy peanut butter on a common Saltine cracker then put one large marshmallow on top of the peanut butter. Broil in the oven until the marshmallow melts and is toasty.

If anyone can come up with anything more delicious than this is hot out of the oven with a glass of cold milk, I'll eat my hat! :winking0001: This is the ultimate _comfort food!_


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Mine is something I've been eating my entire life. I was born a year after my father came home from World War II and, to hear Mother tell it, my parents didn't have two nickels to rub together so this became a special cheap treat.
> 
> Spread crunchy peanut butter on a common Saltine cracker then put one large marshmallow on top of the peanut butter. Broil in the oven until the marshmallow melts and is toasty.
> 
> If anyone can come up with anything more delicious than this is hot out of the oven with a glass of cold milk, I'll eat my hat! :winking0001: This is the ultimate _comfort food!_


That truly sounds yum!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A massive, greasy, salty plate of french fries with lots of ketchup and a chocolate milkshake for dunking. :tongue0013:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> A massive, greasy, salty plate of french fries with lots of ketchup and a chocolate milkshake for dunking. :tongue0013:


This discussion is not going to end well...you know that, don't you??? :anim_63: I'm supposed to leave for choir practice in 5 minutes and all I can think about is french fries and ketchup. Don't cha' luv' homemade french fries, kinda' soft and greasy and salty and a whole jar of cold ketchup instead of those irritating little packets??? Oh, man! I am starving!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> This discussion is not going to end well...you know that, don't you??? :anim_63: I'm supposed to leave for choir practice in 5 minutes and all I can think about is french fries and ketchup. Don't cha' luv' homemade french fries, kinda' soft and greasy and salty and a whole jar of cold ketchup instead of those irritating little packets??? Oh, man! I am starving!


IDC...get a hold of yourself!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Octavia said:


> IDC...get a hold of yourself!


I came within a hare's breath of turning in at a Wendy's last night on the way home but it was raining and late so I decided I'd regret eating just before going to bed.

We cooked hamburgers outside for lunch today and I fried a couple of potatoes. They were simply delicious!

We've been under a slight tornado watch most of the day but ended-up with only rain all afternoon...so what else was there to do except take a long nap???

Lazy day today! I've enjoyed it!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> We cooked hamburgers outside for lunch today and I fried a couple of potatoes. They were simply delicious!


Bragger. We had freezing rain today, so I only went out so my pug could go out! And even then, I made him rush through his business!


----------



## Fissy (Sep 20, 2011)

Anything salty! I swear I could add salt to almost anything.
I've also developed a sweet tooth in the last month or so.. I've gone from only being able to eat one tiny piece of chocolate every few days to the entire block! Oh dear..


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Fissy said:


> Anything salty! I swear I could add salt to almost anything.
> I've also developed a sweet tooth in the last month or so.. I've gone from only being able to eat one tiny piece of chocolate every few days to the entire block! Oh dear..


Fissy,

You reminded me of something that could very well be a greater "guilty pleasure" than my marshmallow covered crackers. I make a chocolate pie that friends claim is the best one they've ever tasted and the recipe includes Ghirardelli 60% Cacao Bittersweet Chocolate. I shudder to think how often I've secretly raided the pantry to snack on a baking bar. :ashamed0003:

I used to hoard "Red Hots" candy in my sewing machine cabinet. I have no idea why it seemed important to hide it since my husband wouldn't eat hot cinnamon candy if his life depended on it but I'd buy several boxes at a time and stash them for _emergencies._

One time I came home from being out somewhere and discovered tiny red dots ALL OVER OUR LIGHT CARPET - _FROM ONE END OF THE HOUSE TO THE OTHER!_

A young pug we had at the time had found a box of Red Hots and apparently took them one at a time through the house until they got so hot she couldn't tolerate the taste and then she'd spit them out, leaving the light beige carpet with tiny red polka dots!!

Octavia,

It has been so warm here that I've actually worn shorts a couple of days. I've got everything from cotton shorts to heavy warm-up pants in the dirty clothes hamper this morning. I have not worn a real coat this winter; just denim or fleece jackets.

Our Dillards department store has so many ladies' coats you can barely squeeze through the racks and nobody is even looking at them. We really have not had any cold weather which is not good considering January is usually our coldest month. We won't be able to see through the mosquitos next summer if we don't get some major cold weather soon.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

IDC - first, I am VERY interested in that chocolate pie! Next time you make one, would you start a new thread and post a tiny taste here for me? 

Second, why do pugs eat pretty much anything they can get their paws on? Mine have always been like that. My current pug even begs for vegetables if he knows I'm chopping some! (But he especially likes good cheese. Oh, who am I kidding, he likes bad American cheese, too!)

Third, were the little red spots on the carpet an improvement? A little splash of color? 

And fourth, sounds like you'll have your pick of clearance winter coats pretty soon!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Hummm, the french fry thing with lots of salt and double dipping between ketchup and ranch dressing!
Chocolate malts...REAL malted malts (not shakes- my husband swears they are the same but they are NOT)!!

You are right, this isn't going to end well.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh, just thought of another...my sister makes this KILLER mac and cheese. Serious amounts of different cheeses, rich and the big, roni. She then soaks chunks of bread in butter, covers the mac and cheese with it and puts it in the oven. Taking off lid right before done. There's a seriously cruncy coating on top, then serves it with...you ready for this...a spoon of sour cream. OMG. Horrible for ya! But awesome.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

shellebean said:


> Oh, just thought of another...my sister makes this KILLER mac and cheese. Serious amounts of different cheeses, rich and the big, roni. She then soaks chunks of bread in butter, covers the mac and cheese with it and puts it in the oven. Taking off lid right before done. There's a seriously cruncy coating on top, then serves it with...you ready for this...a spoon of sour cream. OMG. Horrible for ya! But awesome.


Don't tempt me...we are only 4 hours away from each other!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Chocolate-milk, semi-sweet, dark-I'm not choosy-I love it all!

Renee


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

shellebean said:


> Hummm, the french fry thing with lots of salt and double dipping between ketchup and ranch dressing!
> Chocolate malts...REAL malted malts (not shakes- my husband swears they are the same but they are NOT)!!
> 
> You are right, this isn't going to end well.


I'm another chocolate MALT person and I absolutely agree that milkshakes are not malts. My favorite malts have always come from Dairy Queen until sometime last summer when, believe it or not, the DQ's here changed their original malts to a weird concoction topped with whipped cream and a cherry. It's not a malt anymore - _nor a milkshake_. I don't know what it's supposed to be...it's served in a domed cup.

So sad!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Octavia said:


> IDC - first, I am VERY interested in that chocolate pie! Next time you make one, would you start a new thread and post a tiny taste here for me?
> 
> Second, why do pugs eat pretty much anything they can get their paws on? Mine have always been like that. My current pug even begs for vegetables if he knows I'm chopping some! (But he especially likes good cheese. Oh, who am I kidding, he likes bad American cheese, too!)
> 
> ...


This truly is a pie to die for! It has a tiny bit of rum in it and real whipped cream on top of it! It is absolutely delicious.

My 11 1/2 year old pug, Jimbo, loves little baby carrots. He only gets one real "treat" a day (Mr. Barkey's peanut butter) but he thinks carrots are treats.

Back when we had three pugs, Paul made them three matching beds out of white vinyl/plastic (?) lattice. All three beds are still lined-up next to each other in our bedroom though none are slept in anymore. The pugs, back then, each had their own bed AND the first one in their bed every night got the "first bite" of fat free cheese, then the other two got a bite.

Rosebud and Jimbo figured out when Paul and I were fixing to turn off TV, etc., that it was time to go to bed and they'd race each other every night to see who'd get the "first bite". Jimbo, being the youngest, would almost always win but sometimes Rosebud would and occasionally I'd carry Gumdrop and put her in her bed before Jimbo and Rosebud realized what was happening so Gummy could win once in awhile. It was a big deal for years!!

Now we only have Jimbo BUT he still plays the game! The second he even thinks we're fixing to go to bed, he races down the hall so fast he'd run into the walls if the floor wasn't carpeted - all for the "first bite"!!

My guess is there are either going to be some unbelievable deals on coats probably at all the stores here OR maybe they'll ship some of them off somewhere. My coat of choice isn't really a coat - it's those Columbia Benton Springs (?) fleece jackets. I have two and plan to buy more if they do go on sale at Dillards. I love those jackets dearly!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

We have a Rosebud in our home...Rosie for short. She's an english bulldog. Sweetie-pie.
We have 3 other rescues, too. It can be CRAZY at times, even though no puppies, they are all "elderly". Great though!

My favoite malts come from Winsteads and even sonic ranks kinda up there. Will have to try to find a DQ an check it out!


----------



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hope you don't mind me chiming in. My little dog is half Shih Tzu and half Pomeranian. She has quite the personality and loves people food especially cheese. As for my "guilty pleasure" I can't pick one thing but lately Reeses peanut butter cup minis. arty0048:They are unwrapped already for fast popping. As for the chocolate pie I agree with Octavia. Please do start a thread and post a taste in here for us.arty0049:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

blessed1 said:


> Hope you don't mind me chiming in. My little dog is half Shih Tzu and half Pomeranian. She has quite the personality and loves people food especially cheese. As for my "guilty pleasure" I can't pick one thing but lately Reeses peanut butter cup minis. arty0048:They are unwrapped already for fast popping. As for the chocolate pie I agree with Octavia. Please do start a thread and post a taste in here for us.arty0049:


I'm thrilled you're chiming in!! :hugs: I wish more members would!

For almost a week I've been trying to avoid sugar, thinking it might help the way I feel more than as a diet. I was born with a sweet tooth and this has not been easy BUT I really think it's making a difference. That being said though, I have had a headache for a week and my gut feeling is it's because all I can think about is chocolate!

I'm going to a major all-girls hen party Friday night and I'm afraid I may go hog wild and country crazy around so much good food! I don't know if I can handle it or not - I rather doubt not!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

blessed1 said:


> Hope you don't mind me chiming in. My little dog is half Shih Tzu and half Pomeranian. She has quite the personality and loves people food especially cheese. As for my "guilty pleasure" I can't pick one thing but lately Reeses peanut butter cup minis. arty0048:They are unwrapped already for fast popping. As for the chocolate pie I agree with Octavia. Please do start a thread and post a taste in here for us.arty0049:


My dog goes CRAZY anytime we take cheese out of the fridge!!!!

As for the peanut butter cups, would you agree that Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs are the best reason to celebrate Easter? (Am I going to $#@% for saying that?)


----------



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I DClaire said:


> I'm thrilled you're chiming in!! :hugs: I wish more members would!
> 
> For almost a week I've been trying to avoid sugar, thinking it might help the way I feel more than as a diet. I was born with a sweet tooth and this has not been easy BUT I really think it's making a difference. That being said though, I have had a headache for a week and my gut feeling is it's because all I can think about is chocolate!
> 
> I'm going to a major all-girls hen party Friday night and I'm afraid I may go hog wild and country crazy around so much good food! I don't know if I can handle it or not - I rather doubt not!


I hope you have an awesome time at the party! Enjoy! I've tried to avoid sugar before. Needless to say when it was put in front of me, I was in heaven lol. Hopefully you will do better than I did.


----------



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Octavia said:


> My dog goes CRAZY anytime we take cheese out of the fridge!!!!
> 
> As for the peanut butter cups, would you agree that Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs are the best reason to celebrate Easter? (Am I going to $#@% for saying that?)


 Your dog sounds so much like mine! As for the Reese's peanut butter eggs - shooooooot yes! Those things are awesome! I doubt you're going to you know where for saying that!

YUMMY!


----------

